# Gefälle im Teich - Grad oder Prozent?



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

*Frage zum Teichprofil...*

Habe ich das in dem obigen Beitrag über Teichprofile richtig verstanden?
30 Grad Gefälle heißt bei mir auf 1 m Strecke 60 cm Höhenunterschied.
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie man da das Abrutschen von Substrat verhindern will.
Vielleicht habe ich ja einen Denkfehler. Was meint Ihr dazu.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hi Frank,

ich glaube du hast recht. Vermutlich sind 30 Prozent gemeint?!

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Das wären bei mir dann 27 Grad.
Ich denke das ist auch nicht viel günstiger, oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

30 Prozent Gefälle:   30 cm auf 100 cm

Die Formel zur Berechnung der Gradzahl weiß ich leider nicht auswendig und suchen möchte ich jetzt nicht. Aber ich glaube, dass 27 Grad nicht stimmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hallo,
30 cm höhenunterschied auf 100 cm länge ergeben einen winkel von 16,7°. (tan alpha=30/100)

das kommt wohl eher hin.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hmmm, habe eigentlich immer in Prozent gedacht und gearbeitet. und empfinde 30% immer noch als zu steil, bei 35 % ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Also 35 cm auf 1 Meter. Darauf basierte auch meine meine lerder verschwundene Tabelle. Das lässt sich auch zeichnerisch viel besser darstellen als mit Winkelmesser. Hoffentlich ist mir da nichts durcheinandergeraten, gab ja auch einige kernige Diskussionen, ob Grad oder Prozent. Werde den Fachbeitrag bei Gelegenheit überprüfen und ggf. korrigieren.

Also: Sollte ich mal Grad schreiben - ich meine _immer _Prozent   !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2004)

Ich danke Euch!  :ja:  


@ Silke dann kommt meine obige Berechnung ja fast hin, oder?   

Ich werde erst mal ein paar Stufen in meinem Plan ausprobieren.
Hoffentlich muß ich nicht mein gesamtes Grundstück wässern um die gewünschte Tiefe mit entsprechend flachen Ufern zu kombinieren....ich ahne schon böses   :ertrink: 

Ein schönes Wochende und besseres Wetter, wünsche ich allen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Tja, Mathematik ist alles  
100% Steigung sind (glaube ich) 1m Höhenunterschied auf 1m Länge. Das wären dann 45 Grad. 0,5m auf 1m Länge sind 30 Grad. Was wann nicht mehr abrutscht,hängt vom "Fliessverhalten" ab. Und das wird durch Korngrösse,Reibung uam bestimmt. Je unregelmässiger die Teilchen sind,desto steiler kann der Winkel sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo ihr Hobbymathematiker,

@ Stefan:
Ich hab natürlich mit 30-35 Grad gerechnet und gebaut, so wie du geschrieben hast. Die entsprechende Formel hat Silke ja schon genannt:

Tiefe = tan 30 Grad x Breite
oder
Breite = Tiefe / tan 30 Grad

Für alle, die keinen wissenschaftlichen Taschenrechner haben:

tan 30 Grad = 0,57735027
tan 35 Grad = 0,70020754

Bei mir funktioniert das prima. Ich habe Sand als Substrat und da rutscht nichts. Nur an der Wasserkannte wird bei Wellengang (starker Wind, planschende Kinderfüsse usw.)  etwas Sand weggespühlt. Das wird sich aber geben, wenn das Ufer zugewachsen ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Abenteuerlich was hier (teilweise) der Mathematik angetan wird  
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das Stefen S, 'der Teichprofilator' mit der Angabe: 30-35% der Wahrheit am nächsten kommt. (Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich glaube, dass 30% steiler als 35% ist )

100% sind in der Tat 1m Gefälle auf 1 Gelände und entspricht 45°.
Ausrechnen kann man das in dem man den arctan von 1 (100%=1) berechnet. Das kann man schön am 'Einheitkreis' sehen, wer'S nochmal nachlesen möchte:



Ein Gefälle von 30% entspricht ganz richtig 16,7°, hier mal eine kleine Tabelle:


%	             Winkel [°]
5	             2,9
10	             5,7
15	             8,5
20	             11,3
25	             14
30	             16,7
35	             19,3
40	             21,8
45	             24,2
50	             26,6
55	             28,8
60	             31
65	             33
70	             35
75	             36,9
80	             38,7
85	             40,4
90	             42
95	             43,5
100	             45


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Ich danke für Eure Mühe.
Ist schon etwas lange her, mit dem Rechnen.
Wenn man nicht öfter damit zu tun hat, naja.
Ich hatte hier 4 Leute gefragt und 5 verschiedene Antworten bekommen....  

Aber nun glaube ich doch lieber Euch und wenn es nicht stimmt und ich :ertrink:  dann gibt es     

Bis bald


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Jürgens Angaben in Prozent gemeint sind, würde das bedeuten, dass bei 35% Gefälle um auf 1 m Teichtiefe zu gelangen ca. 5 m Treichbreite, bei beidseitigem 35% Gefälle also mindestens 10 Teichbreite erforderlich sind.

@ Jürgen:

Ist das so gemeint  ????

Wie gesagt, ich habe 35 Grad  = 70 % und es funktioniert .


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Georg,

also rein rechnerisch meine ich, dass man nach drei Metern (= 3 x 35 cm) auf 1,05 Metern Tiefe ist. 

Wobei ich durchaus der Auffassung bin, dass man ab einer bestimmten Tiefe (50 bis 60 cm) in deutlich steilerem Winkel auf Tiefe gehen sollte, weil der Platzbedarf sonst einfach unrealistisch wird. Bei einer Schräge von 70 % unterhalb von 50 cm bin ich dann nach 2,20 Metern zzgl. der Breite der Pflanzenpodeste auf 1,00 Meter Tiefe. Bei durchschnittlich 80 cm Platzbedarf für Pflanzenpodeste (ungleichmässig verteilt auf die Anzahl und Breite der Podeste) komme ich auf einen Platzbedarf von 3,00 Meter. Hinzu kommt ein nicht zu kleiner Tiefbereich von, sagen wir, mindestens 1 Meter. Zu diesen nunmehr 4,00 Metern kommt das gegenüberliegende Ufer hinzu. Das wären dann noch einmal 3,00 Meter, woraus sich für mich ein Mindestdurchmesser von 7 Metern errechnet. Diese 7 Meter kann man nochmals reduzieren, wenn man jeweils eines der beiden Ufer als Steilufer (möglichst verkleidet mit Naturgestein, das man ebenfalls bepflanzen kann) anlegt, sagen wir in einer durchgehenden Schräge von 200 %. Platzbedarf also bei 1 Meter Wassertiefe 0,50 Meter, so dass ich als sinnvollen Mindestdurchmesser eines Teiches auf 4,50 (= 4,00 m + 0,50 m) bis 7,00 (= 4,00 m + 3,00 m) Meter komme, bei mehr Wassertiefe auf entsprechend mehr: Denn 1,00 Meter Wassertiefe sollte nicht nur am Anfang bereitstehen, sondern auch dann, wenn sich Bodenschlamm bildet. Man kann obiges Beispiel ja auch einmal für 1,20 cm Wassertiefe und eine Ausdehnung des Tiefbereiches von 1,50 Meter rechnen und kommt auf 5,80 bis 8,10 Meter.

Also:
  Platzbedarf für flache Schrägen 35 %
+ Platzbedarf für steile Schrägen 70 %
+ durchschnittliche Breite Pflanzpodeste
+ Ausdehnung Tiefbereich

_Alternative 1 (voll ausgebildete Ufer)_
x 2 - Ausdehnung Tiefbereich
= gesamter Platzbedarf

_Alternative 2 (1 Steilufer)_
+ Platzbedarf Steilufer 200 %
= gesamter Platzbedarf

Da für diese Mindestgrössen oft nicht der Platz bereitgestellt werden soll, man aber dennoch möglichst tiefe Teiche realisieren will - sorry, da genau liegt der Grund, dass ich viele der hier vorgestellten Teichprofile als misslungen empfinde. Ich sage nur zumeist nichts mehr dazu, weil alle erfordelichen Infos ja verfügbar wären.

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

meine obige Rechnung ist natürlich quatsch.   

Ja, deine Rechnung stimmt schon. Ich habe um Platz zu sparen an den Längsseiten teilweise Neigungen von mehr als 35 %. Um dort das Abrutschen des Substates zu verhindern, habe ich ja ein Gewebe (Kartoffelsäcke) auf die Folie geklebt. Das funktioniert alles ganz gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

meine obige Rechnung ist natürlich quatsch.   

Ja, deine Rechnung stimmt schon. Ich habe um Platz zu sparen an den Längsseiten teilweise Neigungen von mehr als 35 %. Um dort das Abrutschen des Substates zu verhindern, habe ich ja ein Gewebe (Kartoffelsäcke) auf die Folie geklebt. Das funktioniert alles ganz gut.


----------

